# What grows in and out of water?



## bridgenewb (Mar 20, 2015)

My driftwood is wedged in my tank using a small piece of 2x2, unfortunately after a fresh water change when the water level is topped up you can see almost 1cm of it. Because there is no lid on my tank evaporation sets in enough to uncover it before the next waterchange. I did use java moss before but thay crap just gets everywhere and now that I am doing an overhaul i could use some new ideas.


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

Anubias , hygrophilia


----------

